# Angel birthday :(



## maryanne1987

So tomorrow is anniversary of when we lost our beatiful little girl. We lost her at 19 weeks after I contracted rubella and my waters broke early. Every year is such a struggle and no one understands. Because ive since had another dd and I'm currently pregnant again people seem confused that I'm upset at the approaching anniversary. I get told 'why are you so sad, you have a daughter'. Yes I have a beatiful dd who's my absolute world. After 16 losses she brought light back into my life but she's not tabitha and she doesn't stop me missing my beatiful little girl. Everyone makes me feel like I'm not grateful for having Aurora if I even mention Tabitha. So I feel like I have to stay quiet and hide how I feel. I just don't feel anyone understands. I just want to be able to talk about her and recognise that she was my daughter too, even though she was only here for such a short time. When I said I was taking flowers for her tomorrow our friends announced 'well should you be putting yourself through that when your pregnant'. I'm just broken hearted by people's reactions :(


----------



## LDC

I hope tabitha's anniversary passed peacefully for you hunny. people can be so thoughtless, especially when they've not been through anything like that themselves. 

I plan on celebrating my ds coming into the world on his anniversary in July and will do something every year to mark It. We delivered our children and whether they were born sleeping or alive, they will always be our children. unfortunately, people are ignorant and believe our other children will replace those we lost, like a pair of old shoes, it makes me so disappointed in people's inability to recognise what has happened. 

put yourself first and continue to celebrate your angel; she existed and is your child for eternity, that's something that will never change 

xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you so much xx 

I'm really sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy xx


----------



## Ali33

LDC said:


> I hope tabitha's anniversary passed peacefully for you hunny. people can be so thoughtless, especially when they've not been through anything like that themselves.
> 
> I plan on celebrating my ds coming into the world on his anniversary in July and will do something every year to mark It. We delivered our children and whether they were born sleeping or alive, they will always be our children. unfortunately, people are ignorant and believe our other children will replace those we lost, like a pair of old shoes, it makes me so disappointed in people's inability to recognise what has happened.
> 
> put yourself first and continue to celebrate your angel; she existed and is your child for eternity, that's something that will never change
> 
> xx

I can't say it any better than this. :hugs:


----------

